# how do you uninstall programs on a mac?



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

on a pc you would go to add/remove programs. but on a mac how do you uninstall programs? There is no add/remove programs thing on a mac so how do i unistall a program?
also, *Listen I have this crappy P2P that I want to get rid of*
how do I uninstall it?

Help

Thanks


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

techguy41 said:


> on a pc you would go to add/remove programs. but on a mac how do you uninstall programs? There is no add/remove programs thing on a mac so how do i unistall a program?
> also, *Listen I have this crappy P2P that I want to get rid of*
> how do I uninstall it?
> 
> ...


Drag it to the trash. Empty the trash. Simple as that.

There may be a preference file in the system from the application that you may want to also get rid of (just search for files with the same name as the application and once you verify that it's something you want to get rid of drag it to the trash as well). But if you choose to leave the file it's no big deal. They're generally quite small (often less than 5kb), so they're not clogging up your system or anything like that.


----------

